# Water leak on gas furnace exhaust PCV pipe



## scairns (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello

I have an Amana 92% high efficiency gas furnace.

the 2 inch exhaust pipe is leaking water at a couple of the joints around 4 feet from the furnace. I know that gas has a lot of condensation in the exhaust. However is it just a matter of re-sealing the joints or is there a bigger problem.
The house and furnace are 4 years old

i hope the 2 pictures help

thank you in advance

scott


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks like somebody didn't use primer on the joints before the glue. Cut out the bad parts and replace that section or replace all the pipe. I would replace all the exhaust since two joints failed already , pvc is cheap.


----------



## quincy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Scott.
The yellow vinyl on the return plenum of the furnace, where did they put one on the supply plenum, don't see it in the picture.
Reason for asking, thinking of install one to try to cut down the noise/vibration/boom when furnace is on.
Thanks


----------



## gkaro (Nov 21, 2010)

Picture shows what i consider bad practice. Always Glue the male pipe. Easy to miss and many times a job will be closed up and some joints missed completely. If you glue the pipe it will ooze out at the fitting.

Imo


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

We don't like to use yellow canvas connector on the hot duct as it eventually deteriorates from the heat and falls apart and creates air leaks.

Where I am they are ultra picky. Want to see the purple primer and different colored glue (clear) on ALL the joints or they red tag it/fail it.


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

I would rip all that venting out and do it properly; no where near enough glue or primer was used (I can see a tiny bit of purple in the bottom picture). IPEX's instruction state that primer isn't needed if installed above 0 degrees C (or around 0, I forget the exact temperature), but BC and Alberta require its use at all times, and I imagine other provinces do also. The proper way to make the joints is to prime the pipe and fitting, immediately apply a liberal amount of glue to the pipe, then the excess to the fitting and insert and hold until set. You should also ensure that there is at least 1/4" per foot of slope on the exhaust pipe, and that all venting clearance requirements have been met. Not trying to scare the OP, but if the installer can't even cement pipe together they may have made other mistakes.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

If it's leaking water it must leaking exhaust gas


----------



## scairns (Nov 22, 2010)

hi
there is no yellow canvas connector on the heat side
just on the air intake side

cheers


----------

